

The Hyperinflation of XMLSpy - prakash
http://www.yafla.com/dforbes/The_Hyperinflation_Of_XMLSpy/

======
xoob
This article points out an interesting fact about product pricing, saying it's
"an easy sell at $54 a user [...] That’s almost disposable money, and was an
easy pitch to most managers." but "$539 [...] is now a difficult to justify
expenditure, requiring vendor comparisons, and negotiations with middle
managers."

All the Basecampish web apps have this competitive edge, making it easy to
justify the small investment and simple to subscribe.

~~~
fendale
Couldn't agree more. In a company of any size getting a product costing over
$100 or so is going to attract attention of middle managers who will put a
stop to it.

I think the 37 Signals blog (or at least someone on my blogroll) mentioned
that was a target of their software - cheap enough that a product evangelist
can convince his or her boss to try it out without an entire tendering process
... You just can't compete with Borland's salespeople :-s

------
utnick
It seems like all decent xml suites are in the few to several hundred dollar
range...

Unfortunate because I just needed a small subset of their functionality ( a
wysiwyg xslt editor )

------
bprater
"Maybe XMLSpy is developed in a poorly insulated aircraft hangar in Siberia,
and thus is strongly impacted by the price of oil?" Certainly LOL-worthy.

